# Akku und ladegerät



## bliner (9. September 2008)

grüss euch. ich hab ein cuda 168 und will das ganze transportabel gestalten. also brauch ich nen akku (und n ladegerät). 
rausgesucht hab ich mir untenstehende geräte. jetzt möcht ich nur noch wissen ob das ladegerät zum akku passt oder ob es bessere alternativen gibt.

schonmal danke und gruss

http://www.pollin.de/shop/detail.php?pg=Mw==&a=Mjg5OTI3OTk=&bcka=Mjg5OTI3OTk=&bckpg=Mw==

http://www.pollin.de/shop/detail.php?pg=Mw==&a=NzI4OTQ2OTk=&bcka=NzI4OTQ2OTk=&bckpg=Mw==

hier die artikelnummern falls der link nicht geht.
94-270 017
94-350 172


----------



## Kübel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo bliner,|wavey:

Das passt schon. Habe ich mir auch schon vor geraumer Zeit dort bestellt und alles funzt:vik:

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Loup de mer (9. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



bliner schrieb:


> ...rausgesucht hab ich mir untenstehende geräte. jetzt möcht ich nur noch wissen ob das ladegerät zum akku passt oder ob es bessere alternativen gibt...


Hallo bliner
Das Ladegerät passt insofern, dass du bei entladenem Akku mit bis zu 12 Std. Aufladezeit rechnen musst. Wenn du damit klarkommst - Okay!
Wenn es schneller gehen soll, dann das Ladegerät mit 1600mA (max 5 Std. Aufladezeit).


----------



## bliner (9. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

danke euch beiden


----------



## Barschler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hallo bliner
> Wenn es schneller gehen soll, dann das Ladegerät mit 1600mA (max 5 Std. Aufladezeit).




Würde ich nicht empfehlen! Man sollte die Akkus und erst Recht die Bleigel-Akkus nominell mit 10 % der Akku-Kapazität laden um eine maximal mögliche Akkulebensdauer zu gewährleisten! Ein zu hoher Ladestrom führt zu Erwärmung und auch zu dem sogenanntem "Kochen" d.h. es bilden sich Dämpfe die entweichen müssen (zumindest bei den flüssigen Schwefelsäure-Batterien). Verkapselte Akkus eignen sich überhaupt nicht für solche hochstrom Ladungen! Sind auch nicht dafür enwickelt! Wenn man Sie mit 1600 mA lädt überschreitet man damit den nominellen (empfohlenen) Standard-Ladestrom um mehr als 100%! Ich würde das nur im äüßersten Notfall empfehlen und dann nur wenn der Akku nicht leer ist sondern  mindestens auf die Hälfte seiner Gesamtkapazität  entladen wurde um es zu verhindern daß der Ladestrom zu hoch wird! 

Deshalb würde ich bei dem 600 mA Ladegerät bleiben lassen und dann lieber mehr Zeit einkalkulieren und lieber ein Akku mehr kaufen als Ersatz! 

Wenn man es vor hat die Akkus schneller zu laden dann empfehle ich die AGM-Akkus   (*A*bsorbent *G*las *M*at) diese sind Hochstrom-Ladefähig und wiederum Hochstrom-Entladefähig.

Grüße, Barschler |wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (10. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



Barschler schrieb:


> ... Man sollte die Akkus und erst Recht die Bleigel-Akkus nominell mit 10 % der Akku-Kapazität laden um eine maximal mögliche Akkulebensdauer zu gewährleisten! ... Wenn man Sie mit 1600 mA lädt überschreitet man damit den nominellen (empfohlenen) Standard-Ladestrom um mehr als 100%!...


 
Hallo Barschler #h Hast du da mal eine Quelle für?

Meines Wissens laden die modernen Lader alle entspr. einer I/U-Kennlinie.
Und in der Beschreibung dieses 7Ah Blei-Gel-Akkus z.B. wird sogar ein Anfangsladestrom bis 2,8A (2800mA) erlaubt.

Anzumerken ist auch, dass Blei-Gel-Akkus niemals tiefentladen werden sollten! Bei (ich glaube) <11V bricht die Spannung eh völlig zusammen, es gab da mal einen Tread zu.
Also wird der gewissenhafte Akku-Nutzer seinen Akku ja sowieso nach jedem Angeltag laden und bei Nichtbenutzung alle 2 Monate #t :q. Und dann liefert auch ein 1,6A Ladegerät nicht 1,6A da das Akku ja nur teilentladen ist.
Ich hab allerdings auch ein 12Ah Akku und den 1,6A-Lader. Da passt ja deine Formel so in etwa.


----------



## Barschler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hallo Barschler #h Hast du da mal eine Quelle für?
> 
> Meines Wissens laden die modernen Lader alle entspr. einer I/U-Kennlinie.
> Und in der Beschreibung dieses 7Ah Blei-Gel-Akkus z.B. wird sogar ein Anfangsladestrom bis 2,8A (2800mA) erlaubt.
> ...



Hallo Loup-de-Mer! #h

Also was die Akkutechnik betrifft (es gibt ja so viele Arten NiCd, NiMh usw.) muß man da wirklich differenzieren.

Erstmal ein paar Links:
http://www.elektromodellflug.de/ladegeraet_faq.htm
http://www.yachtbatterie.de/batterien/hintergrund/fehler.shtml
http://www.motorroller-info.de/ifz_BatterienInKraftraedern.pdf

Dort sind alle möglichen Akkuarten erläutert und für die jeweilige Akkuart die Eigenschaften u. die optimalen Lademethoden. Dort wird auch auf die Thematik Ladekennlinien eingegangen ( das was Du meinst mit I/U ,korrekterweise IU-Kennlinie genannt und geschrieben ) Was ich gemeint habe mit der Ladestromstärke von 10% der Akkukapazität findest Du auch dort erläutert ( C/10 = 1/10 *C wobei C-Akkukapazität ). Dieser Wert wurde uns so in der Ausbildung vermittelt wie auch hier in dem ersten Link.

Um es zurückzukommen auf diesen Bleigelakku: http://www.conelek.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_102_103_105&products_id=280) es handelt es sich um einen Spitzenanfangstrom  ohne daß dieser Akku Schaden nimmt (da würde ich aber Vorsichtig sein denn die Hersteller wollen ja was verkaufen; theoretisch verkraften alle Akkus weitaus höhere Ladeströme aber nur Kurzzeitig u. dort ist auch keine Zeit angegeben wie lange eben diese max 2,8 A erlaubt sind ), aber immer in Verbindung mit der Spannungsangabe. Das ist für den Fall gemeint daß Du mal aus einer Notlage heraus z.B. ein ungeregeltem Ladegerät mal anschliessen solltest der in der Lage wäre so ein Hochstrom zu liefern. Dann steht doch weiter unten ich zitiere: danach 13,6V bis 13,8V Konstantspannung. Das sollte aber schleunigst passieren! Wirst in die Beiträge unter den Links erkennen daß es im Prinzip darum geht (was die Blei-Akku u. Blei-Gel-Akku und die Restlichen) einer Erwärmung beim Laden vorzubeugen. Zusätzlich bei den Bleiakkus ist die IU-Kennlinie eigen für Konstrantstromladung, d.h. wenn Du an den Akkuklemmen 13,6 bis 13,8 V anlegst wird der Akku (wenn er in Ordnung ist) eine Stromaufnahme haben die gleich hoch ist dem maximalen Strom den das Ladegerät liefern kann (kleinere Akkus würden genauso die 1600 mA "saugen" z.B. die mit 1,3 Ah, und die mit höherer Kapazität erst Recht!). Und jetzt kommen wir dorthin was ich eigentlich vermitteln will, daß Anhand der IU-Kennlinie wird das Ladegerät die Spannung überwachen damit die Akkus eben keinen Schaden nehmen. Er wird eben diese Ladespannung auf 13,8 V begrentzen....aber was ist m.d. Strom? Den wird er voll Liefern und das ist der max. Wert den er Liefern kann u.das sind die 1600 mA (wenn er richtig berechnet wurde und bei der Parametrierung die 1600 mA bei den 13,8 V gemeint sind). Und die nimmt der Akku voll in Anspruch! Selbst wenn er nicht sehr Entladen ist, wird der Ladestrom immer weit über diese 10% liegen!

Deshalb gibt es bei den NiCd diese "ausgefuchste" Ladegeräte wo die Akkus zusätzlich auf Temperaturentwicklung überwacht werden. Hast Du aber hier bei den Ladegeräte nicht; Sie haben keine Temperaturüberwachung usw. In den Links besonders in dem ersten (aber sicherlich weißt Du ja auch) erkennst Du daß eben jede Akku-Art eine eigene Ladekurve benötigt. 

Um es jetzt mal eben die Selbstentladung zu erwähnen; die ist mit 1% pro Tag angegeben! Es gibt aber auch Angaben die gehen von 0,1-1% pro Tag Selbstentladung aus. Also bist Du bei 2 Monate wo Du wieder laden tust bei etwa 60 % -ige Entladung also mehr als die Hälfte der Restkapazität. Und da weiß man eben immer noch nicht was der Akku wirklich an Strom "zieht". Es sei dem man tut es messen! Optimal wäre einmal im Monat laden; aber das ist jetzt auch von der Akkuqualität und von was weiß ich, tausend andere Faktoren abhängig: Lagertemp., Qualität der Elektrolyten, der Bleiplatten usw. um nur einige Faktoren aufzuzählen! Deshalb haben sich eben die Wissenschaftler auf solche Eckwerte geeinigt (was auch Erfahrungswerte sind) und gesagt ja, damit befnde ich mich in dem grünen Bereich. Und das sollte man eben tun, in diesem grünen Bereich bleiben; verlässt man es diesen dann sollte man wirklich Wissen was man tut! 

Und jetzt kommen wir bei der Tiefentladung. Also ein Akku ist Entladen wenn er laut Theorie die 1,86 V pro Zelle d. h. bei einem 12 V Akku daß aus 6 Zellen besteht eine Klemmenspannung von 10,98 V erreicht hat (die sogenannte Entladeschlußspannung). Entnehmen wir weterhin dem Akku Strom und wir unterschreiten diese Spannung dann sprechen wir von der sogenannten Tiefentladung. Und jetzt kommen 2 Faktoren im Spiel: zum einen haben wir es soweit entladen daß es Aufgrund der chemischen Umkehrreaktion die dabei stattfindet sich zwischen den Platten gebildete Sulfat so stark zunimmt ( sogenannte Sulfatierung ) das es die Bleiplatten kurzschliesst dann ist es endgültig vorbei mit der Batterie; es ist aber auch so daß dieses Sulfat nicht zwangsläufig die Platten kurzschliesen muß. Oftmals ist es so daß die so große gebildete Sulfatmenge auf die Platten durch den Ladevorgang nicht mehr zurückgebildet werden kann. Dann ist die Batterie auch hin. Zum zweiten spielt jetzt auch der Zeitfaktor eine Rolle! Und zwar: hat man die Batterie Tiefentladen biz zu einem bestimmten Grenzwert (sage ich mal so) und versucht man die Batterie danach zu retten (sprich Laden, und da gibt es wiederum haufen Möglichkeiten Kurven, Ladegeräte und so weiter; glaube sogar das es irgendwo Firmen sich drauf spezialisiert haben) dann hat man die Chance die Batterie zu retten. Im Idealfall hat man wieder die Kapazität vor der Tiefentladung aber meistens ist es mit einer starken Abnahme dessen verbunden. ( Siehe hiermit auch den zweiten Link; der erläutert Fehler in Verbindung mit dem Laden u. Entladen der Akkus) Was ich sehr schön finde und daraus ersichtlich ist bei deinem Link m. d. Bleiakku ist auch die Kapazitätsangabe in Abhängigkeit v. d. momentan entnommenen Strom; denn Kapazität nicht gleich Kapazität d. h. wenn bei einem 7Ah Akku einen Verbraucher der ihm einen Strom von 7A abverlangt dann belaste ich den Akku ziemlich stark, deshalb sinkt seine Klemmenspannung bis zur Entladeschlußspannung ziemlich schnell; dabei wird die Zeit gemessen und was kommt dabei raus? Mein Akku hat keinevolle Stunde die 7A zu Verfügung gestellt sondern sage ich mal ( oh, muß ich jetzt mal rechnen.....ach lieber Schätze ich mal )...denke so 40 min.?  Also keine volle Stunde! Ist mein Akku kaputt? Nein! Keinesfalls! Denn das ist ein physikalischer Gesetz! Will man die richtige Kapazität ermitteln dann sollte man einen Akku im Idealfall wiederum mit diesen 10% Strom oder weniger entladen dabei Zeit messen und darauf achten das der Entladestrom möglich gleich bleibt bis zu dieser Entladeschlußspannung! Dann hat man die richtige momentane Kapazität des Akkus ermittelt. Schreibe "momentane Kapazität" deshalb weil ja ohnehin aufgrund der Alterung und der Anzahl der Lade-Entladevorgeänge, der chemischen Zersetzung die Akkukapazität im laufe der Zeit immer mehr abnimmt!

Die Kombination von dem 12Ah u. d. 1,6  A Ladegerät würde ich Dir eher empfehlen (wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast). 



Leider ist es so das ich auch Life erlebt habe wie sogar viel teure Akkus falsch behandelt wurden z.B. die E-Motorenbatterien. Dort wird er fast ständig bis an die Entladeschlußspannug gebracht, oftmals darunter da aus Unwissenheit solange gefahren wird bis eben die Schraube sich kaum noch dreht und da man der Meinung ist "so jetzt muß ich den 2-ten Akku dranmachen". Wenn ich aber weiß das solche Akkumulatoren besonders die Guten um die 299,- € kosten wird mir Schwindlig! ( Glücklich die die an Ihrem E-Motor eine Spannungsüberwachung haben die rechtzeitig abschalten und somit eine Überbelastung der Batterie verhindern; aber das ist ja wiederum nur an den teueren E-Motoren dabei, leider) 

Was den dritten Link betrifft habe ich ihn reingestellt da für Motorroler u. Krafträder in etwa die selben Akkus erläutert werden (von der Kapazität her) daß wir an unsere Echolote,- E-Rollen verwenden. (Soll heißen es sind auch nützliche Infos drin) 

Ich hoffe ich könnte Dir ein wenig helfen und dabei ging es Leider nicht kürzer da es eine komplexe Problematik ist das wir Behandeln ( es macht aber auch viel Spaß und ist sehr Interessant oder?|rolleyes) Und es geht letztendlich auch um`s Geld! Und womöglich auch um vermeidung von Unfällen! 

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Kübel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

ui,jui,jui|kopfkrathab gar nicht gewußt, an was man da alles bedenken muss. War aber sehr interessant der Beitrag. 
Vielen Dank#h

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Loup de mer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Barschler #h

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deinen interessanten und aufklärenden Beitrag #6.




Barschler schrieb:


> ...eine komplexe Problematik … (es macht aber auch viel Spaß und ist sehr interessant oder? Und es geht letztendlich auch ums Geld! Und womöglich auch um Vermeidung von Unfällen!...


Ja, find ich auch. Lass uns also noch ein bisschen labern!



Barschler schrieb:


> Erstmal ein paar Links:
> http://www.elektromodellflug.de/ladegeraet_faq.htm
> http://www.yachtbatterie.de/batterien/hintergrund/fehler.shtml
> http://www.motorroller-info.de/ifz_BatterienInKraftraedern.pdf ...


Bin über den ersten (übrigens sehr guten) Link noch nicht hinausgekommen. Die anderen beiden kann ich mir erst morgen reinziehen. Vorab aber soviel:




Barschler schrieb:


> ...das was Du meinst mit I/U ,korrekterweise IU-Kennlinie genannt und geschrieben...


Danke !




Barschler schrieb:


> ...Was ich gemeint habe mit der Ladestromstärke von 10% der Akkukapazität, findest Du auch dort erläutert ( C/10 = 1/10 *C wobei C-Akkukapazität ). Dieser Wert wurde uns so in der Ausbildung vermittelt wie auch hier in dem ersten Link...


Tut mir leid, aber dass der max. Ladestrom nur C/10 betragen darf, steht da nicht oder ich bin blind #c! Wahrscheinlich :g?



Barschler schrieb:


> Um … zurückzukommen auf diesen Bleigelakku: http://www.conelek.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_102_103_105&products_id=280) es handelt es sich um einen Spitzenanfangstrom ohne dass dieser Akku Schaden nimmt...


Dazu haben wir keine 2 Meinungen |supergri!




Barschler schrieb:


> ...Zusätzlich bei den Bleiakkus ist die IU-Kennlinie eigen für Konstantstromladung, d.h. wenn Du an den Akkuklemmen 13,6 bis 13,8 V anlegst, wird der Akku (wenn er in Ordnung ist) eine Stromaufnahme haben, die gleich hoch ist dem maximalen Strom den das Ladegerät liefern kann (kleinere Akkus würden genauso die 1600 mA "saugen" z.B. die mit 1,3 Ah, und die mit höherer Kapazität erst Recht!). Und jetzt kommen wir dorthin was ich eigentlich vermitteln will, dass Anhand der IU-Kennlinie wird das Ladegerät die Spannung überwachen damit die Akkus eben keinen Schaden nehmen. Er wird eben diese Ladespannung auf 13,8 V begrenzen....aber was ist m.d. Strom? Den wird er voll liefern und das ist der max. Wert den er liefern kann u. das sind die 1600 mA (wenn er richtig berechnet wurde und bei der Parametrierung die 1600 mA bei den 13,8 V gemeint sind). Und die nimmt der Akku voll in Anspruch! Selbst wenn er nicht sehr Entladen ist, wird der Ladestrom immer weit über diesen 10% liegen!...


Hier irrst du meiner Meinung nach völlig! Blei- und Blei-Gel-Akkus werden mit Konstantspannung geladen und nicht mit Konstantstrom (siehe hierzu bitte noch einmal deinen 1. Link unter Punkt Konstantspannungsladung).
Genauso falsch ist (meiner Meinung) daraus folgend deine Annahme, dass der Ladestrom konstant und maximal (hier 1,6A) ist. Denke doch nur mal an den steigenden Innenwiderstand des Akkus beim Laden, die konstante Ladespannung und das Ohmsche Gesetz.

Ich habe heute mal an meinem 12V/12Ah(20Std.) Blei-Gel Akku von Panasonic gemessen:
(Umgebungstemperatur 23°C)
12,79V Leerlaufspannung am Akku vor dem Laden (letztes Laden vor 24 Tagen)
13,99V Leerlaufspannung an den Klemmen des Ladegerätes (nicht an Akku angeschlossen)
13,90V Klemmenspannung am Akku kurz nach Einschalten des Ladegerätes
1…0,7A Anfangsladestrom zu Beginn des Ladevorgangs (sinkt schnell auf unter 1A und weniger)
13,96 Klemmenspannung am Akku nach 3 Stunden Ladedauer
0,1A Ladestrom nach 3 Stunden Ladedauer
13,75V Leerlaufspannung am Akku nach 3 Stunden Ladedauer
(es ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass der Ladestrom durch den Innenwiderstand des Akkus wirksam begrenzt wird und mit zunehmendem Ladezustand sinkt)



Barschler schrieb:


> ...Um es jetzt mal eben die Selbstentladung zu erwähnen; die ist mit 1% pro Tag angegeben! Es gibt aber auch Angaben die gehen von 0,1-1% pro Tag Selbstentladung aus. Also bist Du bei 2 Monate wo Du wieder laden tust bei etwa 60%-ige Entladung also mehr als die Hälfte der Restkapazität … *Optimal wäre einmal im Monat laden* ...


Das unterschreib ich gerne!


----------



## Barschler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Loup de Mer!  #h

Muß ich jetzt zitieren und drauf eingehen.




Loup de mer schrieb:


> Bin über den ersten (übrigens sehr guten) Link noch nicht hinausgekommen. Die anderen beiden kann ich mir erst morgen reinziehen.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber dass der max. Ladestrom nur C/10 betragen darf, steht da nicht oder ich bin blind #c! Wahrscheinlich :g?
> 
> ...



Lies Dir bitte meine restlichen beiden Links. Dann hättest Du Dir auch ein paar andere Fragen schon beantwortet. Besonders den zweiten Link. 

Von der Annahme es gebe bei den "Blei-Akkus" und "Blei-Gel Akkus" nur einen maximalen  ( C/10 ) Ladestrom ; da habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Es ist nur über einem *nominellen* Ladestrom geschrieben, und den habe ich erwähnt. Deshalb hast Du auch nichts über einen max. Ladestrom lesen können in dem ersten Link. 

Was den 1600 mA Ladegerät betrifft; wenn Du ihn an einer leeren Batterie anschließt oder anders ausgedrückt an einem Blei-Akku der aufgrund seines geringen Innenwiderstandes wegen dem Leerzustand ( vorausgesetzt der Akku ist OK ) dann wird dieses Ladegerät die 1600 mA voll zur verfügung stellen. Habe aber nicht geschrieben das die 1600 mA unverändert für die ganze Ladedauer von der Batterie "gezogen" werden. ( Konstant und maximal schon gar nicht! )
Das hast Du herausinterprettiert; leider kann ich nichts dafür. 
Und das ohmsche Gesetz bleibt davon unberührt. ( Mich drauf hinzuweißen war interessant ).

In dem zweiten Link wird genau erläutert was es auf sich hat mit zu hohen Ladeströme für die Batterien und dort steht auch Eindeutig das die "Naßbatterien" einen Faktor 0,2*C vertragen. 
Also wäre dein Batterie "Naß"  dann könntest Du den 1600 mA Ladegerät auch an einem 7 Ah Akku anschließen. Und dort steht auch daß die Blei-Gel-Akkus besser dran sind mit dem Stromfaktor 0,1*C. Will man die Blei-Gel-Akkus dennoch mit einem höheren Strom laden, muß man eben in Kauf nehmen daß die aufgenommene Energie nicht der tatsächlichen entspricht die der Akku bei einer Ladung mit der empfohlenen Stromstärke gespeichert hätte. Abgesehen von der schnelleren Alterung und der Erwärmung. Der Innenwiderstand des Akkus steigt übermäßg schnell an was zur Folge hat daß die Ladeschlußspannung viel schneller erreicht wird. Deshalb gerät man immer in der Annahme ein Ladegerät mit einem stärkeren Ladestrom verkürzt die Ladedauer; dann wird rein mathematisch der höhere Strom mit der Kapazität des Akkus verrechnet und dann habe ich die Zeit. Die Berechnung stimmt leider physikalisch nicht mehr. Umgekehrt auch, wird der Akku mit zu hohen Ströme entladen dann wird er auch nicht die volle Kapazität zur Verfügung stellen. Darüber gibt es genug Infos.

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Barschler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



Kübel schrieb:


> ui,jui,jui|kopfkrathab gar nicht gewußt, an was man da alles bedenken muss. War aber sehr interessant der Beitrag.
> Vielen Dank#h
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





Danke, danke! Habe ich gerne gemacht!  

Es ist wie schon geschrieben ein sehr komplexes Thema; hat ein wenig Schreibmühe gemacht aber Hauptsache bringt was. Da die lieben Akkus so teuer sind...zumindest die großen. |uhoh:

Grüße, Barschler  |wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (13. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*



Barschler schrieb:


> ...Das hast Du herausinterprettiert; leider kann ich nichts dafür...


Wahrscheinlich habe ich dich dann missverstanden #c! 
Ich habe mal versucht, deinen Beitrag (aus Post 7) so zu bearbeiten, dass Missverständnisse weitestgehend ausgeschlossen sein sollten. Ich hoffe, das stört dich nicht - ansonsten lösche ich es wieder und bitte um Entschuldigung |rotwerden! Siehe unten: rot ist von mir!


Barschler schrieb:


> ... bei den Bleiakkus ist die IU-Kennlinie eigen für Konstantspannungsladung, d.h. wenn Du an den Akkuklemmen 13,6 bis 13,8 V anlegst wird der Akku (wenn er entladen ist) eine Anfangs*-*Stromaufnahme haben die gleich hoch ist dem maximalen Strom den das Ladegerät liefern kann (kleinere Akkus würden genauso die 1600 mA "saugen" z.B. die mit 1,3 Ah, und die mit höherer Kapazität erst Recht!).
> Und jetzt kommen wir dorthin was ich eigentlich vermitteln will: anhand der IU-Kennlinie wird das Ladegerät die Spannung überwachen damit die Akkus eben keinen Schaden nehmen.
> Es wird eben diese Ladespannung auf 13,8 V begrenzen... aber was ist mit dem Strom? Den wird es voll liefern und das ist der maximale Wert den es liefern kann und das sind die 1600 mA (wenn es richtig berechnet wurde und bei der Parametrierung die 1600 mA bei den 13,8 V gemeint sind).
> Und die nimmt der entladene Akku am Anfang des Ladevorgangs voll in Anspruch! Nur wenn er entladen ist, wird der Ladestrom am Anfang des Ladevorgangs über diesen 10% liegen!...


 


Barschler schrieb:


> Und das ohmsche Gesetz bleibt davon unberührt. ( Mich drauf hinzuweißen war interessant )...


Genau so interessant, wie mich auf die richtige Schreibweise der I/U-Kennlinie #h


----------



## Barschler (13. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Loup de Mer!



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich dich dann missverstanden #c!
> 
> Ich hoffe, das stört dich nicht - ansonsten lösche ich es wieder und bitte um Entschuldigung |rotwerden! Siehe unten: rot ist von mir!



Es ist schon OK!!! Du hast natürlich ehrlich und nach deinem bestem Wissen gehandelt! Darüber bin ich mir im klaren! Das ist eben das schwierige an dem Forum; man tut sich schnell mißverstehen. Wir wollen ja doch beide den anderen Boardies helfen. Vielleicht ist es am besten ( in unserem Fall natürlich ) bestimmte Meinungen und Unklarheiten oder Fragen am besten per PN vorher  auszutauschen um zu vermeiden daß diejenigen die sich nicht mit Akkutechnik auskennen und einfach mal  Wissen sich aneignen möchten nicht verwirrt werden. 






Grüße, Barschler  #h


----------



## Loup de mer (14. September 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Barschler #h

#6#6#6


----------



## Wollebre (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

das gibt doch diese "Notstromgeräte" um einen PKW Motor anzuschmeißen. Sind leicht und handlich und sollen Saft für mindestens zwei Tage Vollzeitangeln geben. Sollen auch für elektro Angelrollen zu gebrauchen sein. 
Wie die Dinger genau bezeichnet werden ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Habe vor einigen Wochen einen Thread in einem amerikanischen Board gelesen, der hat so ein Ding mit seiner elektro Rolle verbunden und soll hervorragend funzen und weit billiger sein als die sonst üblichen Akkus.
Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der die Dinger genau beschreiben kann.

habs im Internet gefunden: nennt sich ACCU POWER PACK
mal mit dem Suchbegriff googeln


----------



## xmxrrxr (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Wollebre,

frag mal meine Eltern, die können dir genau sagen dass darin keine Gel-Akkus sondern Säure Akkus sein müssen.
Die hatten so was bei einem Versandhandel bestellt und zwei mal ist die Brühe rausgelaufen #q

Den ersten haben sie bemerkt und reklamiert, das zweite mal haben sie es nicht gemerkt und es hat den Laminatboden zerfressen.

Durch den Aufbau sind natürlich auch andere Lade- und Entladeströme möglich. Das wurde ja im Thread schon sehr gut erläutert.

Um es nochmal abzurunden:
Jede Art Akku besitzt seine eigenen Lade- und Entladevorschriften, was leider den meisten nicht bewusst ist.

[Scherz ON]
Wer es testen will muss nur mal einen NiMh Akku falsch laden.
Aber dann bitte nur im freien und weit weg von allen Menschen  
Denn es wird irgendwann explosionsartig auf die Fehlladung reagiert !!!!!!
[Scherz OFF]*

Nur mal als Anmerkung am Rande, dass man vorher überlegen sollte was man tut !|kopfkrat

*Literatur dazu gibt es im Internet ja mehr als genugAlso bitte zuerst lesen und dann tun....Bei Fragen zu dem Thema stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügungfalls das Internet nicht genug Infos liefern sollte

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Wollebre (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Mirror, danke für Deine Antwort. Bin halt Elektrospezi. Hab mich aber mal durch diverse Websites gearbeitet und festgestellt, dass die etwas teureren Geräte Gel-Akkus haben und vom Hersteller aus Auslaufsicher deklariert werden.
Aber wie es auch sei, hoffe dass Deine Eltern die Geräte umgetauscht bzw. das Geld zurück bekommen haben.
Grüße, Wolfgang


----------



## xmxrrxr (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, das Gerät wurde anstandslos 2 mal umgetauscht.

Trotzdem war das immer mit Ärger verbunden

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Akku und ladegerät*

Ui... Hier sind ja echte Experten... Vielleicht könntet ihr mal hier reingucken? #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139442


----------

